# Wednesday Morning Group Ride In Irvine?



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows which group or team has a Wednesday morning group ride in Irvine. I saw the group (between 20 and 30 riders) this morning riding on the bike path from the Portola area to Harvard, where they exited the bike path and continued on Harvard west. The last I saw of them, they were continuing west on Harvard across Irvine Center / Edinger. They all seemed to be wearing different clothing and I did not see any specific team names or logos.

Long story short, there was an unfortunate incident this morning with this particular group and I would like to be able to contact the group leader or club president. I don't want to get into specific details here as it will inevitably end up in a back and forth debate and people will simply state that my side is only half the story, etc. I will say, however, that quite remarkably (and luckily), things worked out well in that no one was hurt ... under different circumstances multiple riders could have easily been killed.

Let me stress that I'm not looking for trouble -- I merely want to start an open dialogue with another cycling organization in the spirit of improving cycling conditions for everyone. Cyclists have a hard enough time getting respect and curtesy from motorists and the actions taken by the cyclists I saw this morning certainly don't help things. That's not to say the motorist was right either ... both sides were wrong ... and as well all know, two wrongs definitely don't make a right. This morning's incident demonstrated some of the worst behavior between cyclists and motorists that I've seen in quite some time and I'd like to remedy it as best I can. Hopefully we can all learn from and benefit from what happened this morning.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

BrianT said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows which group or team has a Wednesday morning group ride in Irvine.


Perhaps someone from this thread can assist you as well:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=221826

Fixer


----------



## Starzbuzzle (Aug 31, 2006)

i have not looked, but you might check to see if its BCI. They have all kinds of rides.

http://www.bikeirvine.org/


----------

